# Besser spielen?



## Quéx (5. Januar 2009)

Ich hab WoW jetzt schon seit ner Zeit und hab bis vor 2 wochen auf nem Notebook gezockt ( sehr sehr schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Jetzt hab ich nen Rechner :

IMEDIA D3000 GE
Intel Pentium Dual-Core E2200 Prozessor
2 GB DDR2
320 Gb Festplatte
nVidia GeForce 7050 up to 895 MB


Jetzt ruckelts trotz alles was ich an der Grafik runtergeschraubt hab ( Schatten Eingabeverzögernung sichtweite ALLES ) 
Viele AddOns hab ich auch nicht. Bitte um schnelle Hilfe

Mfg QueX


----------



## Natsumee (5. Januar 2009)

gz und was wilst du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (5. Januar 2009)

Ähm, irgendwie kommt mir dieser Thread unfertig


----------



## Quéx (5. Januar 2009)

sry hab ausversheen weiter geklcikt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (5. Januar 2009)

Ehrliche Antwort? Scheiss Rechner. Sorry.
Die Grafikkarte alleine ist schon unterste Schublade. Shared Memory. Und der CPU ist mir auch völlig unbekannt.


----------



## Quéx (5. Januar 2009)

Ja Danke^^ aber was könnte ich daran veränder das es kalppt?


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (5. Januar 2009)

Neuen Rechner kaufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrics (5. Januar 2009)

WTF ist ein IMEDIA D3000 GE ? xD


----------



## Lari (5. Januar 2009)

Genau, kauf dir was richtiges, und nicht so ein komisches Teil.


----------



## Quéx (5. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ehrliche Antwort? Scheiss Rechner. Sorry.
> Die Grafikkarte alleine ist schon unterste Schublade. Shared Memory. Und der CPU ist mir auch völlig unbekannt.



Würde es da Helfen Arbeitsspeicher aufzurüsten?? und was kosetet das?


----------



## Lari (5. Januar 2009)

Nein, bei dem Rechner hilft garnichts.
Um da was gescheit zu verbessern muss ein neues MAinboard her, plus Netzteil, plus Grafikkarte, neuer CPU... tadaaa, neuer Rechner.


----------



## Syrics (5. Januar 2009)

Also 2gb ddr2 sollten eig reichen!

wie gesagt...cpu würd ich dir nen guten dualcore empfehlen..quad bringt nicht so viel bei dem rechner


----------



## Farol_Arthas (5. Januar 2009)

nix arbeitsspeicher^^

brauchst ne bessere cpu & ne bessere graka...was mich jezz interressiert wer hat dir den zu welchem kurs verkauft....

wenns über 200 € gekostet hat dann wurdeste aber ziemlich übern tisch gezogen oO


----------



## Kashiro (5. Januar 2009)

mein beileid


----------



## pri3st (5. Januar 2009)

Einfach nach Saturn gehn und nen Rechner einpacken ist eher ne schlechte Idee, wenn man nichts mit den Kennzahlen anfangen kann.

Vorher einfach nen Stündchen gut informieren, was es zur Zeit gibt und was die Abkürzungen zu bedeuten haben ersparrt ne menge frust und Geld.
Den Rechner kannste eher für Officeanwendung, bisl Internet und Buchhaltung verwenden und ist fürs zocken nicht geeignet. 

Nach Saturn gehn, umtauschen und was vernünftiges mitnehmen ist mein Tipp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Lari (5. Januar 2009)

Mein Tipp: Rechner zurückbringen und in einem PC-Fachhandel einen PC kaufen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Saturn/MediaMarkt sind die Apotheken der Elektrobranche, preislich gesehen. Selbst zusammenbauen tra ich dir jetz mal nicht zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Quéx schrieb:


> Ich hab WoW jetzt schon seit ner Zeit und hab bis vor 2 wochen auf nem Notebook gezockt ( sehr sehr schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich würde auf 4GB Arbeitspeichter erweitern aber sonst musste WOW da drauch gut laufen.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (5. Januar 2009)

Haste den Rechner beim Aldi gekauft?


----------



## Abychef (5. Januar 2009)

Ganz ehrlich , der Computer is schlecht aber dass da selbst WoW nicht ruckelfrei läuft oO ...
Das hat doch quasi keine systemanforderungen xD


----------



## Lari (5. Januar 2009)

Zurück zum Saturn (er wird da tatsächlich momentan angeboten) und hol dir hier sowas https://www.hiq24.de/xtc/product_info.php/i...-Fairplay-.html


----------



## Acuria (5. Januar 2009)

Krass, seid ihr jetzt völlig bescheuert?

Müsst ihr ihn jetzt wegen seinem Rechner runter machen?
Was soll denn das!

@ TE

Der Grund liegt wohl an der Relativ schwachen Grafikkarte.
Es gibt einige Tips um die Framerate zu verbessern hier in den Foren.
Lass dich nicht von den Leuten hier zur Sau machen die meisten hier können nichteinmal ihr eigenes Abo finanzieren weil sie allesamt NANO-PC´s im Kinderzimmer zu stehen haben.

Lieben gruß


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (5. Januar 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Krass, seid ihr jetzt völlig bescheuert?
> 
> Müsst ihr ihn jetzt wegen seinem Rechner runter machen?
> Was soll denn das!
> ...




Ich mach ihn nicht zur Sau, ich mach den PC zur Sau... und das "seid ihr jetzt völlig bescheuert?!" kann ich nur zurückgeben.. denn scheinbar bist du es, sonst würdest du erkennen, dass wir nicht IHN zur Sau machen, sondern den PC.....


----------



## SixNight (5. Januar 2009)

vernünftigen rechner kaufen selbst teile kaufen


----------



## Thrainan (5. Januar 2009)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Ich mach ihn nicht zur Sau, ich mach den PC zur Sau... und das "seid ihr jetzt völlig bescheuert?!" kann ich nur zurückgeben.. denn scheinbar bist du es, sonst würdest du erkennen, dass wir nicht IHN zur Sau machen, sondern den PC.....


Naja, wenn man nichts besser als "haste das bei Aldi gekauft" zu sagen hat, kann mans auch einfach lassen. Der TE fragt nach Hilfe, nicht nach Phrasen, die nicht helfen. 

Zum Thema: Ich hatte auch arge Probleme mit lags ect. Bei mir hat es geholfen den Arbeitsspeicher aufzurüsten. Allerdings hatte ich nur 1 GB, du bist mit 2 schon ganz gut bedient. 
Wie die meisten geschrieben haben solltest du wohl was an deiner Grafikkarte, oder CPU machen. Wobei ich doch stark auf die Grafikkarte, weniger die CPU setzen würde.  
Die ANforderungen von WoW haben sich auch mit WotLK, bzw. patch 3.0 erhöt. Ich konnte vorher zum beispiel gut mit einer ionboard Grafikkarte spielen, das ist inzwischen aber unmöglich geworden.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (5. Januar 2009)

Dann klick in WoW auf "ESC" -> Grafik -> Multisample auf "1x" stellen.

dann funkts wieder ...


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Dann klick in WoW auf "ESC" -> Grafik -> Multisample auf "1x" stellen.
> 
> dann funkts wieder ...



Und dann? Transformiert sich dann der Taschenrechner vom TE zu nem Desktop-PC?

@TE: Ne, mal im Ernst. Das Ding ist zum spielen völlig ungeeignet. Allein die Grafikkarte ist eine Office-Karte und nicht mehr. Du musst also wenigstens die Grafikkarte austauschen. Aber auch die CPU gibt wahrlich nicht viel her.

Wieviel hast du für das Ding bezahlt, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (5. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Und dann? Transformiert sich dann der Taschenrechner vom TE zu nem Desktop-PC?
> 
> @TE: Ne, mal im Ernst. Das Ding ist zum spielen völlig ungeeignet. Allein die Grafikkarte ist eine Office-Karte und nicht mehr. Du musst also wenigstens die Grafikkarte austauschen. Aber auch die CPU gibt wahrlich nicht viel her.
> 
> Wieviel hast du für das Ding bezahlt, wenn man fragen darf?



Er solls halt mal probieren...


----------



## Xairon (5. Januar 2009)

Hmm einige Teile müssten ausgetauscht werden, damit man hier anständig was zocken kann...


----------



## Morin (5. Januar 2009)

Hi, 

wenn das der ist den man auf der Saturn Seite findet, dann bring ihn bitte zurück. Weil für das Geld bekommt man einen brauchbaren PC. 

z.b die http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=65137


----------



## eMJay (5. Januar 2009)

Das es ruckelt?

schaut euch mal die OnBoard Grakka an .... das sagt alles.


----------

